# Blackberry BBQ sauce thoughts please?



## Tallbald (Mar 21, 2018)

Wife and I have a very prolific blackberry vine (tame thornless) in our yard. Have a couple gallons frozen berries. Never realized there's a BBQ sauce use for the berries. Thoughts on which meats are best with blackberry BBQ sauce? Hate to fight to remove seeds, which several recipes I've read tell one to do. As long as you don't mind picking berry seeds from your teeth is there a problem with the seeds remaining in the BBQ sauce? Likely no worse that large grind black pepper parts I'd think. 
Thanks. Don.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 21, 2018)

Pork, pork, pork. Especially pulled pork with the bbq sauce on the side.  How about straining the blackberry juice onto your favorite bbq sauce and simmering it for about 10mins?


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 21, 2018)

http://www.jfolse.com/recipes/meats/pork04.htm
http://www.jfolse.com/recipes/meats/pork04.htm
I used this on wild hog ribs not long ago...very good!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 21, 2018)

I personally don't like the seeds. I buy Blackberry preserves and use that in place of the fresh berries.


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 21, 2018)

I had a jar of it once and it was the best BBQ suace I've had. I thought the blackberry went perfect with it


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 21, 2018)

I've had a blackberry BBQ sauce on spare ribs at the annual Reno Rib Cookoff.  My wife and kids agreed with me they were the best ribs we ate that day. There were no seeds, so I suspect they pressed the blackberries and only used the juice.  You could probably line a sausage stuffer with a cheesecloth bag and press away!


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 21, 2018)

Pork, venison, chicken. Pretty much anything. Press it through a sieve and seeds are not an issue.


----------



## ab canuck (Mar 22, 2018)

I bought some blackberry preserves after inda's post and plan to use it on my next PP. I have one that I use for ribs and is made with peach preserve, Great sauce. Yours should be great...


----------



## Tallbald (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I still wonder though. If blackberry seeds are OK in a blackberry cobbler (I'm in the South), why fight to remove seeds for a BBQ sauce? Mama's blackberry preserves had the seeds too. Not being smart aleck here. Rather just wondering. Do the seeds get hard and problematic when used in a sauce with smoking maybe? We have two gallons of frozen blackberries from last season in our freezer right now I can use. Don.


----------



## lodi dick (Mar 22, 2018)

When I had the restaurant I would mix 1 part Fischer/Wieser Blackberry Chipotle Sauce with 3 parts house bbq sauce. it was awesome on chix wings.  Fresh blackberries (strained for me personally) would be even better.  I'll have to try making some when my blackberries come in.


----------



## oddegan (Mar 22, 2018)

Just ferment all of them and then you can have blackberry wine to add to your sauce if you feel like it or have a glass or 2 or 3 while running the smoker!:D


----------



## biteme7951 (Mar 22, 2018)

Seeds don't add much to anything so why add to anything? They are quite easy to get rid of by simmering with a little water until broken down (or a slow cooker), then running thru a juicer or fine mesh sieve. if too runny at this point put back on a low burner and reduce to the consistency you like. Add sugar if you like. Then refreeze in usable sized containers.

Barry.


----------



## zwiller (Mar 22, 2018)

Not a fan of the seeds either.  I 2nd the motion for blackberry wine!  Blackberry is somewhat of a delicate flavor and might get lost in a sauce with alot going on.


----------

